# Do you wear gloves during a frame-by-frame inspection?



## mbcpa (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes or No


----------



## kallen (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, unless you don't mind the occasional sting, which I find is usually my fault when it happens.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## xbeeman412 (Jan 22, 2011)

No, use a frame grip to lift frame...saves the hand from being used as a pincushin LOL


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes and no. I always start out bare handed. If my hands start getting stung, I'll go with nitrile gloves. When the temp drops and rain is coming fast and they're all in a "attack all flesh" mood, I'll use leather gauntlet gloves. I don't use bee tight suits, just long sleeve shirt and jeans, so they tend to find their way in a little easier. Had one get me on my left cheek yesterday. The one under my pants.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

YES- been stung,did'nt like it. see no good reason to deliberately repeat the experience.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

no
sorry can't answer yes or no in this forum must be at least 5 character answer


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

no and im new at this but havent been stung on the hand yet lucky me


----------



## toms1arrow (May 7, 2010)

No when I had 2 packages of Italians my first year, until late fall then yes. Now, YES all the time since catching small dark wild bee swarms. I have 2 hives of these and they are mean!


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

The stuff in a hive can be sticky and hard to get off your hands. Disposable plastic gloves (of decent thickness) keep your hands clean and also help a little to keep your smells off whatever you're touching. A bee is also less likely to sting through it, but nonetheless, "brush it before you touch it."

A veil (and in my case an old straw hat) is useful because there is one place where I would prefer not to have a honeybee, and that one place is "anywhere around my head."

There's no "macho" here. I have a full bee-suit and I'm not afraid to use it. If I was confronted with true belligerence, I would "armor up" in a trice while I figured out what the heck was going on in there. Haven't encountered that in years.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Nope, no gloves, no more. A few times over the years I tried different types of gloves -- in retrospect I wonder why, they usually were much more trouble than help.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes. 

I get stung enough without having my fingers, with which I make my living, get stung unnecessarily

And, like mrobinson, I wear a veil.

This discussion path usually leads to accusations of being a wimp and uncaring and out of touch with the bees. Yawn.

Wayne


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Not usually.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

no, but unless looking for the queen or disease there is no reason to do a frame by frame inspection.


----------



## Benthic (May 1, 2011)

So far, no.

Brian


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

Nope, never have worn gloves.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Why do you ask?


----------



## luke0927 (Aug 16, 2011)

No but need to lol, got about 6 stings on the hands earlier tearing hive apart trying to find the queen to requeen her.


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Did some last year. Not this year.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Only on my left hand (ring hand). Got stung on ring finger last year and thought I was going to have to have the ring cut off due to swelling around the ring. inch:Can't take the ring off before hand, either due to finger is bigger now than when got married 27 years ago. ( I know I can get it resized).


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Not in the spring and summer. If I plan to do much in the fall, I might put them on. Actually, I will wear them in the spring if I need to go in very far and it is in the 50's and raining. And if you want to ask why I would go into a hive in the 50's and rain, it's because we wouldn't beekeep around here if we didn't.


----------



## mrsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes - I used to wear regular dishwashing gloves (that the bees can sting through) but recently switched to True Blue dishwashing gloves; they are cotton lined and thin enough to manipulate frames, mark queens, etc. but the bees can't sting through them. I wear a full suit and gloves whenever I'm working my bees; probably overkill but I've got the gear to keep me from being stung so I use it every time.


----------



## mbcpa (Feb 10, 2011)

ccar2000 said:


> Why do you ask?


Because I want to know who the out-of-touch wimps are. 

Mainly curiosity. I've worn them for the last year, but have heard several times that wearing gloves actually increases stings because of inability to feel. I'm trying to get up the nerve to do an inspection without them and just curious how many don't use gloves.


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, unless I am catching a queen to cage. Then I wear gloves until I locate her and then remove one glove.


----------



## tben (Dec 28, 2008)

No, if they sting me it's because I've been to rough or impatient, opening the hive on a damp day.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

I did when I started but once I saw how tame they where I stopped. When I did get stung it was never on my hands, usually they would get me on my upper arm or neck.


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

yes nitrile exam gloves,unless i'm out of them.there not wimpy,you can feel everything and if you do get stung just pull the glove and stinger comes out,and they keep propolis off my hands thus keeping it off the steering wheel of the truck


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most of the time, yes.


----------



## Albatross (Mar 8, 2012)

I never wear gloves. I always puff some smoke on my bare hands. I puff more on every few minutes. I smoke my hands more than I smoke the bees. I also use a "frame grabber".


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I've never worn gloves, hardly ever wear a veil, and rarely use smoke. The stings remind me of how not to improperly handle frames. I only get stung when I pinch a bee or they crawl down my shirt or up my pants. Such is life.


----------



## Box (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes I use them and do not like being stung, even though you have gloves on so I think you can see when the bees get tired of your wild movements, and ajust acordingly .
If you have opened a hive that was queen less you will probably remember your equipment next time


----------



## Rex Piscator (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, latex exam gloves. Propolis is some sticky stuf and hard to get off of my fingers[most of the time I'm at a keyboard-banging away]. A 'plus' for my thinking is also the 'sterile' factor; as I change sets with each colony. If disease can be transmitted via tools, I figure gloves as well? And about those skanky 'bee brushes'...by using them across hives, isn't that allowing a vector for any pathogens? I do get a bit 'sweaty' inside them though....


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Not usually, but always have them with me. Sometimes the girls are cranky and if I'm doing something that can't wait then I'll put them on after a few stings.


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't wear them but I do take them with me "just in case".


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

mbcpa said:


> I'm trying to get up the nerve to do an inspection without them and just curious how many don't use gloves.


I wore gloves most of the time for the first 10 or so years that I was keeping bees. After I started raising queens, it became apparent that I needed to be comfortable without them. If you want to get your nerve up, in the spring find a weaker hive and go into that. Just let the bees walk on your hands. The walking bees will almost never sting you. The stinging ones fly to you as they sting. 

My hands never swell anymore and I can feel the sting for only a minute or two.


----------



## mbcpa (Feb 10, 2011)

beeware10 said:


> no, but unless looking for the queen or disease there is no reason to do a frame by frame inspection.


How do you locate swarm cells?


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

All you people saying you're getting stung and don't wear gloves how badly do you react to getting stung? If I got stung six times on my hands it would be the size of a watermellon. I got stung on my arm last week THROUGH my gloves AND took some Benadryl afterwards and still ended up with a larger than a silver dollar small swelling and itchy for a couple days. A couple weeks ago I got a full sting under my shirt and it swelled up very nicely. 

I really don't mind the stings themselves, not much worse than a mosquito bite. I'd love to not wear gloves or even a suit. But I also can't be walking around looking like the Michelin Man. 

~Matt


----------



## avesterfelt (Jan 31, 2012)

No but I bring them just in case I need them and use frame grips, so rarely do I need them. The occasional sting to my hands really helps with the joints and the swelling is very minimal, most times not at all. When I started they would swell bad but seems that is a thing of the past.


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

MJuric said:


> I'd love to not wear gloves or even a suit. But I also can't be walking around looking like the Michelin Man.


You just gotta do what actually works for you. I like disposable natural cleaning gloves (of moderate thickness) because it keeps sticky things off my hands but I can still feel what I'm doing. I don't care for the feeling of insects on my hands, or especially around my head. I find these things to be very distracting. And I find it durned near impossible to "wash off" that sticky-stuff. But one isn't making a "statement" with his/her choice of protective gear. It works. For you.

(And, by gawd, haven't in a long time, if I encounter "a thousand angry beeches"  ... "I have the technology and I am not afraid to use it!" But I am also going to assume that something is probably _very_ seriously wrong in there.)


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd like to see of those that have responded how long have you kept bees. Myself, 11 years keeping bees and I do wear gloves. Usually nitrile gloves, but have my heavy leather gloves handy in case. Overall, I'm very pleased with the effectiveness of the nitrile gloves.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Nope, unless I'm dealing with a large swarm of unknown origin.


----------



## avesterfelt (Jan 31, 2012)

AstroBee said:


> I'd like to see of those that have responded how long have you kept bees. Myself, 11 years keeping bees and I do wear gloves. Usually nitrile gloves, but have my heavy leather gloves handy in case. Overall, I'm very pleased with the effectiveness of the nitrile gloves.


3 years. The first season I would not go without them, but got tired of having stinky sweaty hands from the gloves. Tried 5 types of gloves that first year none of them kept my hands dry. Figured what the heck, stopped using them and started using frame grips (no more propolis on my hands). 

You have to do what makes you comfortable. I will not open a hive without my veil, but have done inspections in shorts and t-shirt (with the veil). I find the occasional sting on my hands to help ease the joint pain, so for me a sting is a relief.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Going on my 10th year with bees. Second year my dog ate one of my gloves, haven't worn them since under normal conditions. Like many others have said there are times......when not wearing them wouldn't be prudent.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

AstroBee said:


> I'd like to see of those that have responded how long have you kept bees. Myself, 11 years keeping bees and I do wear gloves. Usually nitrile gloves, but have my heavy leather gloves handy in case. Overall, I'm very pleased with the effectiveness of the nitrile gloves.


OK, I'll answer that question. I started when I was 9 years old with my grandad and great uncle. I am 52 now. I did go through a period of about 10 years without doing any beekeeping but I did do some mentoring. So I probably have about 40-43 years. Does that qualify me to keep bees without wearing gloves.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> So I probably have about 40-43 years. Does that qualify me to keep bees without wearing gloves.


I think you need a dozen more!! :lpf:


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

NasalSponge said:


> I think you need a dozen more!! :lpf:


Yeah,,,,I'm working on it.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes, most of the time. Still get stung because usually in a hurry. The older I get the more I swell, and the stings leave a bruse because of medications I take.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

I wear gauntlet style gloves every time any more.. For the same reason I always wear a veil.. I just don't want to deal with a sting there. The gloves haven't caused me any problems. Some times I wear them with short sleeves, and still have bare arms.. The nice thing about stings though, around my 3rd summer with bees, stings stopped bothering me as much. This will be my fourth summer, I took 1 sting during a cut out last week, and it bugged me for about 10-15 minutes, but then nothing.. I'm pretty grateful for that. I think I got used to it after I took about 6 stings over a day, doing a cut out..


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

Most of the time no. If they get rowdy and I have a "must do," yes. I view all stings as apitherapy. 



Albatross said:


> I always puff some smoke on my bare hands. I puff more on every few minutes. I smoke my hands more than I smoke the bees.


Duh moment for me. Excellent idea!


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

MJuric said:


> All you people saying you're getting stung and don't wear gloves how badly do you react to getting stung?


Last night I caught a 4 pound swarm and the guy who was helping me hold a branch freaked out and ran. All 4 pounds of bees fell on my head, went down my shirt etc and I took about 100 stings to the arm, face, and chest. It hurt for about a minute, didnt have any swelling but, a big but , 3 hours after it happened I had flu like symptoms where I puked my guts out for about an hour and had cold sweats for another two hours. Im good to go this morning and although I got 4 hours of sleep I feel good except for some surface pain on the skin of my left arm where we counted 73 stings.

edit: I have kept bees for 1 year 23 days


----------



## Polarbee (Apr 26, 2012)

I went glovless on my first dump and got nailed 5 times in one wrist. I am a powersports salesman and my customers kept asking why my hands were so swollen. At that point I realized I needed to where gloves for my jobs sake.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Due to arthritis issues, I do not normally touch the frames with my fingers - I use a metal grip. I usually do wear gloves. Some of my bees are not so nice.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

rwurster said:


> Last night I caught a 4 pound swarm and the guy who was helping me hold a branch freaked out and ran. All 4 pounds of bees fell on my head, went down my shirt etc and I took about 100 stings to the arm, face, and chest.


I think I would find him and dump bees on HIS head.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

AstroBee said:


> I'd like to see of those that have responded how long have you kept bees.


This is my 3rd year keeping bees. The logic behind being able to "feel" better and inspect better without gloves made sense, so I tried it my first year. Did it most of the time that first year, but not all the time. I do prefer not using them but will use them when necessary.

I am in agreement with whomever said it above - test it out if you have the desire for a better tactile experience - NOT because you will be called a whimp if you don't. We do what we are comfortable with. Nothing wrong with stretching our comfort zone, but to do something that is not truly of your own desire - my feeling is - will never make you the beekeeper you otherwise would become.


----------



## Snakejumper (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll alway swear a veil but want to start leaving the gloves off. I think that will teach me to be more meticulous as a beekeeper. I have recently started stinging my right hand deliberately as I'm finishing up which seems to help the osteoarthritis at the base of my thumb. 

I am a wimp when I get one inside my shirt. (I jump & holler like a spoiled three year old.)


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

The last few stings I have recieved, I have barely felt - however I bruise really badly. It looks awful and itches pretty bad.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Paul McCarty said:


> Due to arthritis issues, I do not normally touch the frames with my fingers


May sound crazy but bee stings on my hands makes the arthritis in my hands go away.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

My arthritis is in my spine, but shows up in the hands.


----------



## cmonkey (May 6, 2010)

Nope, but I take my wedding ring off since I had to cut it off last year. If they're super hot, I might wear exam gloves to minimize the stings.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

mbcpa said:


> Yes or No


This is not a Yes or No question. Wearing gloves, for me, depends on the weather and temperment of the colony being worked more than almost anything. I let the bees tell me what to wear so as to minimize getting stung.

There is nothing wrong w/ wearing gloves or not wearing gloves under almost any circumstances. Picking up queens, I would not do wearing gloves, but I have.

I have worn Nitrile gloves these last two years.


----------



## Rolande (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes I wear gloves but not due to any concern either way about stings. In my experience beekeeping can be a surprisingly dirty job, I see no benefit in having fingers covered with dirt from the outside of the boxes or sticky propolis and maybe even nectar when I'm trying to handle a queen. Likewise, good ol' fashioned workman's hands with traces of ingrained grime (no matter how hard you scrub them) isn't the most pleasing self promotion when trying to sell a premium food product. 

As others have pointed out, there are times when gloves are a hindrance but I think that they make a good default point from where to start.


----------



## Noah's Ark (Mar 28, 2012)

I have only been keeping bees two years. I wore them the first time I worked the hive and found them to get in the way. I have not worn them since. Have only been stung once in the hand so far. I find for me it is easier to handle the frames, but i do agree with many of the posts it is a personal thing. My 14 year old daughter that helps me with the bees wears them all the time. She says she has no intention of getting stung. As for the propolis, I keep a spray bottle with an alcohol water mix (got the idea from my mentor) and some rags in the tool box. After i close up the hives, spray some on my hands and it comes right off.


----------



## Snakejumper (Jul 3, 2011)

This thread inspired me to work gloveless this weekend. The bees were gentle & too busy foraging to worry about me. When finished I did sting deliberately on an arthitic joint, which riled them up some, but I covered it & walked away.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Been keeping bees 7 years this time around...generally do not wear gloves, but keep them handy, just in case. My tipping point is usually 5-6 stings, then I'll put them on, unless the stings are coming hours apart... part of my apitherapy, though I don't like stings.

Have found out that the first sting of the season is the worst, mostly in anticipation. I don't swell as much as I used to.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

I usually start out with them on, get irritated at the poor dexterity and take them off. My bees have always been very gentle. I've probably deserved a couple of stings but as yet, they haven't stung me.

I am starting to get arthritis in my hands so I wouldnt mind a sting once in awhile. Whoever said to take the wedding ring off had a good suggestion, I hadn't thought of that. Mine will be coming off when I work on my hives from now on.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

During hive inspection, I go gloveless because of the improved dexterity and it just seems to improve the way you relate to the hive. The bees teach you how to control them. I will say though that during certain jobs and under certain conditions, gloves are required for me. If I'm shaking bees off comb and or making nucs or splits,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and there is no nectar flow, the girls will eat you up without the gloves.


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

At first I was using heavy gauntlet glove that came with the suit. They stung through them at the wrist anyway and it was hard to feel what was going on. I switched to nitrile glove which I like as I can feel stuff. The bees can sting through it with no problem, but it is real easy to lift the glove to pull the sting before it has much chance to dump venom. The thing I don't care for is the sweat factor.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Back in the midnite days I hardly ever wore them. With my survivor bees I usually always wear them except with a weak colony in spring or on a flow. I don't treat so gentleness is down the list of colonies. I get stung through my gloves. 

I used to use a veil and longsleave shirt, blue jeans, with gloves [like Barry]. I would get stung quite often. I now wear a pull over with veil that is bee tight as I got tired of getting stung on the face when they worked their way up through my veil, don't mind stings anywhere else except my face.

I doubt that with my bees there would be many who without gloves unless you want your hand to look like a pin cushion full of stingers.

Kindest Regards
Danny Unger


----------



## oregonbeek (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't like getting stung so I definitely wear them. I don't know how you guys don't wear gloves and don't get stung. I wouldn't get out of that yard without 10 stings on my hands if I didn't wear gloves.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Who said we don't get stung when we don't wear gloves??? :lpf: 
Danny, I see you're in Texas...I have B. Weaver bees, and most all the time I can work them without gloves... but when one particular hive gets cranky, WOWZA!!!! Right now that hive is three deeps and three shallows tall!
Regards,
Steven


----------



## mrbrown66 (Feb 2, 2014)

I know this is a bit of an old thread but I thought I would use the search function first. 

I am a new beekeeper and have bought an established hive that is already strong. I had been recommended to use the thin food preparation gloves as this provides some protection without losing the feel. What I have found is that they are stinging me often through these gloves and its become a nuisance. Last time I went into the hive to put in a queen excluder between two existing supers, and also to conduct an inspection of all the frames and I was stung about 6 times on the right hand through the plastic. My hand swelled up pretty bad and I didnt feel great for 24 hours. 

Even doubling up the gloves or using my normal gardening gloves didnt seem to stop them. So now im going to invest in some decent beekeeping gloves. I could really do without being stung so frequently.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Usually, Sometimes no but if I am inspecting the entire apiary I usually get fully geared up. The bees start out just fine but over time they all start getting a bit testy. eventually I get stung so have learned to just wear the gloves and avoid it. now they sting me through my blue jeans.


----------



## senilking (Mar 8, 2014)

beedeetee said:


> After I started raising queens, it became apparent that I needed to be comfortable without them. If you want to get your nerve up, in the spring find a weaker hive and go into that. Just let the bees walk on your hands. The walking bees will almost never sting you. The stinging ones fly to you as they sting.


I want to get more used to them, and I'm not really that "scared" of bees (getting stung 5 or 6 times a year by wasps was the norm growing up.) But for some reason they still give me the heebie geebies, not sure why. I was stung once last year, which was a lifelong low record for me, and there was very little swelling and hurt about like a good ant bite. I wear top suit, veil, and gloves when I'm tearing the hive down just because I know I'm more comfortable which makes them more comfortable. I try to go sans equipment when I'm playing around or just cracking the top so I can get more used to them.

And the part about walking bees not stinging, does everyone agree with that? I never thought about it, but if it's true, I'd be a lot more likely to trust them. Rode to town with one walking on my leg since I didn't have any way of getting rid of her. She never really bothered me until she flew away and I did a quick shake for no reason, lol. Heebie Geebies.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wear regular buckskin gloves (not beekeeper gloves with gauntlets) and tuck them into the elastic of the sleeves of my jacket with zip on veil. If I need to do something that requires not wearing gloves they are easily taken off or put back on without all the hoopla that goes with gauntlets. I have too much work to get done to not wear gloves most of the time.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

make sure you use the smoker in a correct manner. that could be a root cause of aggressive bees?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Daniel Y said:


> now they sting me through my blue jeans.


I wear the heavy Carhardt (sp?) or Dickie LOOSE fit, double knee carpenter or logger jeans. They rarely can get their stinger thru those and if they do, since it's a loose fit, they rarely hit skin.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I went gloveless until I got tired of having propolis stains in my fingers.
Now i often wear latex gloves to keep mu hands clean.

Bees can sting right through dish gloves or surgical gloves -- they're just for keeping hands clean while still having dexterity.

Nurse bees usually don't sting, and far outnumber the guard bees on comb...and are usually the ones walking on the comb and most inclined to walk elsewhere.

If you take a few stings early in the season, they become less painful as the season progresses and your body adapts.

If you thoroughly smoke the spot where you get stung ater scraping the stinger out, it will mask the alarm pheromone released with the sting and 
may (probably will) decrease the number of stings you get during the rest of your inspection.

Moving with in a smooth fluid manner, not banging things around, and working in a quick, efficient way without rushing also decrease your likelihood of getting stung.


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

First deep inspection of the spring yesterday. The girls were agitated and I went full gauntlets and veil. Still had one or two get inside my veil and get me on the neck. As the temps warm and we get into our groove I will go with less gear.

The girls looking for an entrance yesterday.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I usually start out gloveless and, weather permitting, sleeveless but there's always a long sleeved shirt and gloves in the truck.
My advice to new beekeepers is to wear whatever makes you comfortable. If you try to go gloveless because some oldtimer tells you you should you'll likely stay out of the hives too much and never gain the confidence. Also....don't overlook the possibility that you have unnecessarily aggressive bees. I always seem to have a few hives that I don't bother opening without gloving up. Those get requeened as soon as practical.
PS...I went through half a dozen hives yesterday....all the way to the bottom boards.....gloveless....without a single sting. And I credit it less to good beekeeping skills and more to nonaggressive bees.
Good luck


----------



## herbcoop (Jun 2, 2011)

*Yepper*


----------



## honeydrunkapiaries (Oct 16, 2013)

Depends on the time of the season for me as far as personal protection goes. Usually never wear gloves, but its important to feel underneath the tabs of frames when lifting em out for hiding bees (been stung doing that a few times). My bees are pretty decent and I get away without wearing a veil, and just a short sleeve shirt. Later in the season when they pile some honey on it can be a different story, and I have one particularly aggressive hive I will suit up for. I find the suit will make you sweat in the hot sun, and that sweat can really peeve the bees.


----------



## senilking (Mar 8, 2014)

honeydrunkapiaries said:


> I find the suit will make you sweat in the hot sun, and that sweat can really peeve the bees.


Oh wow. I've only had bees for one summer and winter, and I had forgotten about the sweat dripping in my eyes and annoying me and dripping in the hive and annoying them. Definitely want to start getting used to not using the whole suit at least, just a veil and gloves for now. Preaching to the choir here, but it's almost unbearable when it's 98 F and 95% humidity. I was tempted to set up a box fan close by and walk over to it occasionally last year.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

yes....I swell bad, so I wear gloves to avoid as many stings as possible


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

senilking said:


> Oh wow. I've only had bees for one summer and winter, and I had forgotten about the sweat dripping in my eyes and annoying me and dripping in the hive and annoying them..


I started wearing a sports sweatband last year....it helps a lot!


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

Surgical gloves works well,they are puncture resistent and you can still handle queens well with them.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

mrbrown66...one other thing to consider. It is end of season in your part of the world. Even the gentlest colonies can be extra defensive after the nectar flow has ended.


----------



## beesintrees (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes (then)
No (now)
Future (yes if needed)


----------



## matthewstiles (Jun 4, 2013)

Nope. If I did it'd be nitril gloves and for cleanliness


----------

